# problem:quick heal total security 2011 virus protection off



## atulaqua29 (Oct 4, 2011)

sir,
i am using quick heal total security 2011 .
actually problem is that my virus protection is off and i tried using services.msn but could not able to resolve that.
Plz help me out, how to turn on virus protection.
thanx.


----------

